# Just sharing ( knitting) SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

.Easy beanie pattern you can easily change the stitch on the upper part for one you like better.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! I like the stitch pattern.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I have made that hat for years. Nice to see it in print! I’m making one now with seed stitch above the rib.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What a lovely beard you have, Linda.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank u!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.oldlancaster.co.uk/knitting/Images/Davidshat.pdf


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I read the pattern, thanks for the post, it is done in the round correct?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice looking beanie


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

kjcipswich said:


> I read the pattern, thanks for the post, it is done in the round correct?


No, it is knitted flat and then seamed.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

nwlouie said:


> No, it is knitted flat and then seamed.


Thanks for the reply, I appreciate that. I will give it a go. Warmest wishes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:sm09:


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the hat pattern!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice hat! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

Will start it today.Like this pattern.Thanks for sharing.Dianne ????????????⛄❄


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you SL


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

I like the word "Stitchflixing"!!


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

I like the word "Stitchflixing"!!


----------



## knit4pearl (Aug 6, 2018)

I feel a day of knitflixing coming on...ty ????


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

nwlouie said:


> No, it is knitted flat and then seamed.


But, I think it would be easy to 'adjust' the pattern to be knit in the round...very easy.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks SL. Always such great posts. I downloaded the pattern and will use it!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Favorite pattern! It was given to me by a friend and I have made “oodles” for my charity bag! It is a super pattern for beginners.

Fiona3. ????????????????????????


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done! Thanks.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for hat


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the hat pattern. The other, I don't understand.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/davids-hat-3

Here's the ravelry link in case you want to add it to your library (which I just did because it's a great hat).


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for the pattern.


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. Will definitely be using it as I have lots of yarn perfect for this hat.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Great hat pattern, thanks - I think I would knit it in the round and just p2, k1 for the second row and skip the last two stitches on all rows. Then for the crown knit the purl rows.

I've made a lot of hats in my past from scrap yarn usually and never had a pattern until I joined KP and now my computer is loaded with patterns of all sorts!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

many thanks


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

StitchStarzing is what I do. Or StitchPrime-ing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing ????


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks SL.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Love this. Stitchflixing works for me.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cathyjt (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for the hat pattern. My husband is starting chemotherapy and will need a nice soft warm hat .


----------

